# Friendly dwarf hamsters need you :)



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Due to their owner moving to accommodation that doesn't allow pets, I have taken in a gorgeous little trio of dwarf hamsters.

They are approx. six months old, boys, and it seems they are hybrids of campbells/winter whites. This means they are prone to diabetes so new owners need to be careful with their diet.










This is Shreddie. Shreddie is very friendly and likes to burrow and chew things. Watch out for wires!










This is Puff. Puff is very sweet and calm. Looking like he'd be excellent as a starter hamster, as he isn't as fast as the others.










This is Cheerio. He is best picked up through a toilet tube as he doesn't like to be approached when in his cage. He is friendly when he is out, and the most intelligent. He is very much an explorer.

These either need to go on their own, or for the new owner to have spare cages available in case of fallouts. Cheerio has that dark patch to his ear and his character is quite distinct from Shreddie so it is quite easy to tell them all apart.

Please do get in contact if you can offer a new home or know someone who might. I'm Oxfordshire based but transport may be available.

These are handsome, lovely little boys. Extremely friendly as well, considering the length I went to check they are boys!


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Quick Update:

The sad part - we lost Puff a couple of weeks ago. He became quite cold and lethagic extremely quickly and went downhill from there. It is possible that what I took as being very docile and friendly was indicative of something going on that became aggravated by the move 


The happier part: The two other boys have shown no worrying signs at all so I'm happy for them to be homed. In fact it is looking promising for Shreddie to be homed this Friday, and Cheerio also has some interest so fingers crossed for them!

They are fantastic little fluffballs <3


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Sleep tight little Puff  So sorry you lost him before he had the chance to find a forever home.

Good luck to the other 2


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

poor Puff, RIP.

good luck to cheerio and shreddie


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

aww RIP Puff - its very hard with our little pets to know if somethings up especially if your not familiar with their normal personalities you wernt to suspect anything was up. They are lovely looking little hammies and look very calm on your hands I hope they find their forever homes


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for good wishes all 

Shreddie is settling in nicely to his new home and Cheerio has just been picked up a few moments ago


----------

